
Show HN: After many 14-hour coding days, my dream to-do app “Priorities” is done - txu
https://www.reddit.com/r/productivity/comments/fmi21n/after_weeks_of_14hour_coding_days_my_dream_todo/#hn
======
maps7
You released another app Goals a month ago? So how much development effort was
Priorities?

~~~
txu
Priorities took 2 weeks. I decided it's time to build it on March 7th, and
it's approved yesterday.

Goals took me 2 months to launch, started from an empty repo, then polished
over the next 6 months.

Thank you for asking!

------
elliotbnvl
Looks great – installed it and will let you know how it goes. :)

~~~
txu
Thanks a bunch!

------
netgusto
Looks nice! Congrats. Installed on ios, will give it a go.

~~~
txu
thanks man

